# Making lemonade



## Beserker786 (3/10/18)

Hi Guys, so I got a whole lot of fruit flavors and lemon and sugar, though I don't have the lemonade concentrate. As far as I understand, lemonade is a mix of sweet and lemon, so I'm planning to mix a few lemonades, and wondered if there is anything to consider when mixing them in terms of lemon to sugar ratio + fruit. I got blackcurrant, pineapple, raspberry, mango, naartjie that I want to make lemonades with.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (3/10/18)

Beserker786 said:


> Hi Guys, so I got a whole lot of fruit flavors and lemon and sugar, though I don't have the lemonade concentrate. As far as I understand, lemonade is a mix of sweet and lemon, so I'm planning to mix a few lemonades, and wondered if there is anything to consider when mixing them in terms of lemon to sugar ratio + fruit. I got blackcurrant, pineapple, raspberry, mango, naartjie that I want to make lemonades with.
> 
> Thanks


Try LA Lemonade at 5% and Cap super sweet at 0.5% to get you started

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beserker786 (3/10/18)

Slick said:


> Try LA Lemonade at 5% and Cap super sweet at 0.5% to get you started


Thanks, I understand that I could use the lemonade concentrate, but I don't have that, and rather have lemon. Can I mix lemon and sweetener to get lemonade? or will it not work?

edit: typos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (3/10/18)

It depends on the lemon. Some could register as quite dry or candyish instead of a beverage. A small amount like 0.25% of Inw Cactus or 0.5% of FA Pear could add juiciness and help to sell it as lemonade. 

You can't follow a generic lemon:fruit ratio because your fruits will have differing potency. You could have a weakish lemon like Cap Lemon Lime or a very potent one like Inw Lemon Mix. And then your accent fruits will have differing potency too. The blackcurrants (presumably you have FA or Inw) will be strong, pineapples like Cap Golden or Inw are quite weak. So you would have to adjust the balance on a case by case basis to get the ratio between lemon base and fruit top note where you want it. 

Ditto with sweetness. Some lemons and fruits have natural sweetness, others are more on the tart side. So it will again depend on the concentrates used and your palate.

If you want a detailed overview of the lemonades available, Noted covered Lemonades a couple of weeks ago. Executive summary: go for FW Lemonade.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Beserker786 (3/10/18)

RichJB said:


> It depends on the lemon. Some could register as quite dry or candyish instead of a beverage. A small amount like 0.25% of Inw Cactus or 0.5% of FA Pear could add juiciness and help to sell it as lemonade.
> 
> You can't follow a generic lemon:fruit ratio because your fruits will have differing potency. You could have a weakish lemon like Cap Lemon Lime or a very potent one like Inw Lemon Mix. And then your accent fruits will have differing potency too. The blackcurrants (presumably you have FA or Inw) will be strong, pineapples like Cap Golden or Inw are quite weak. So you would have to adjust the balance on a case by case basis to get the ratio between lemon base and fruit top note where you want it.
> 
> ...


Great, I'm actually new, so have mostly CLY flavors. doing tests to try and get a feel for what their profiles are, and thinking about how ill go about mixing them. Ive got a few Cap and TFA flavors from a friend. Will do more research on them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (3/10/18)

My suggestion is add the lemon first and start low with the sweeter. Add more til you're happy with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beserker786 (4/10/18)

Hi guys
Some feedback, I've mixed a 4% raspberry and 2% lemon with 2% sweetener, and the lemon was very slight, but the sweetener does really work to convert lemon, to lemonade. I've increased the lemon to 3% today, and this made all the difference. Pink Lemonade and very close to a commercial one I tasted. I'm happy! its not complex, though raspberry is a nice flavor!
Regards

Edit: damn typos

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

